# Probleme mit Siemens Starter



## matze2004 (7 Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Siemens Starter. Sobald ich ein Projekt öffne, dabei ist es egal ob ich es aus Step7 oder aus Starter öffne, kommt eine Fehlermeldung bzw. Warnmeldung, das ich es nur schreibgeschützt öffnen kann, da das Projekt von einem Programm oder Rechner benutzt wird. Klicke ich auf nein, schließt sich alles. Wenn ich auf ja klicke, öffnet sich die nächste Meldung in der ich dann gesagt bekomme: Zugriff verweigert.

Ich habe schon Step 7 und Starter schon neu installiert und auch das Projekt neu dearchiviert sowie ein anderes Projekt getestet. Ohne Erfolg. 

Ich benutze Step7 V5.5 SP 2 HF 1 sowie Starter 4.3.2. Hab es aber auch mit anderen Programmständen getestet.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank, Matze2004


----------



## ChristophD (7 Mai 2013)

Hi,

vielleicht hilf das weiter?
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/64405665

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## matze2004 (7 Mai 2013)

Super Sache. Download -> Installiert -> neugestartet -> Projekt geöffnet -> glücklich, weils läuft!


----------



## Chimney (9 Februar 2016)

Hallo Community

Ich habe dasselbe Problem wie oben beschrieben.

Meine Starter-Version ist 4.4.1.0

Wollte mich erst vergewissern, ob ich dieses "Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010 Redistributable" auch bei meinem installierten Office installieren kann.

Microsoft Office 365 ProPlus 16.0.6001.1061 (Office 2016).

Ich habe stark den Verdacht, dass mein Starter-Problem mit dem installierten Office-Paket zusammenhängt.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Grüße
Chimney


----------



## ChristophD (9 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

die Database Engine sollte unabhängig vom office installierbar sein das ist kein problem.
Probier es einfach mal aus, mehr als nicht gehen kann nicht passieren 
Mit Office365 habe ich selber noch nie gearbeitet.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chimney (9 Februar 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, ob Office365 ein 32 oder ein 64 Bit - Programm ist. 
Früher stand so was in installierte Software oder in Versionsinfo, aber heutzutage... 

Ich hab parallel zu hier auch eine Support-Anfrage zu Siemens aufgemacht.

Mir geht's auch darum, genau zu wissen, ob das Problem mit dem Starter vom Office365 kommt, weil ich in unserer Firma zu den Testpersonen mit Office365 gehöre...


----------



## ChristophD (9 Februar 2016)

Es ist unerheblich welche Variante des Officepacketes du hast, die DataBase Engine sollte für den Starter als 32bit Applikation ebenfalls 32bit sein.
Wenn du ein Officeprogram startest und im taskmanager den prozess anschaust, wenn dahinte ein "*32" steht dann ist es eine 32bit Applikation.


----------



## Chimney (9 Februar 2016)

Habs nun installiert, brachte leider keine Behebung des Problems.

Nun mal abwarten, was mir Siemens auf die Supportanfrage schreibt...


----------



## ChristophD (9 Februar 2016)

welches Betriebssystem hast du den? Win7 64bit? Und welche OfficeVariante (32 oder 64), wolltest ja mal nachschauen


----------



## Chimney (9 Februar 2016)

Ja, Win7 64Bit

Sowohl beim Starter als auch bei Office wird 32 Bit angezeigt.

Deshalb hab ich auch diese DataBase installiert und anschließend auch mein Notebook gebootet, brachte leider nichts.

Mein Kollege hat alles dasselbe, lediglich Office 2010, bei dem geht der Starter...


----------



## ChristophD (10 Februar 2016)

eine frage noch, wurde erst office installiert und dann starter oder andersrum?


----------



## Chimney (10 Februar 2016)

Es wurde zuerst Office 2010 installiert.

Dann der Starter

Dann wurde Office 2010 deinstalliert und Office 2016 installiert

---

Mittlerweile hat sich auch Siemens-Support gemeldet mit der Aussage, dass das Problem höchstwahrscheinlich durch die Office-Version verursacht wird.


----------



## Timbo (12 Februar 2016)

wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe verknüpft sich manche Siemens Software mit der Office Software. 
Ich würde das Starterpacket noch einmal deinstallieren und neu installieren. Ich vermute es liegt daran das du das Office Packet nachträglich geändert hast.


----------



## ChristophD (12 Februar 2016)

Hello,

also ich habe heute mal Zeit gehabt und da alles mal durchspielen können.
Ausgangsituation: Win7 x64 mit Office 2010 Pro (x86) und Starter V4.4.1.0
Nach der Office Deinstallation die bereits bekannten Problem, daran ändert auch eine Office 2016 Installation nichts.
Dann habe ich die auf der Starter DVD abgelegte "Microsoft Database Engine 2007" noch mal gestartet und die Reperaturinstallation ausgeführt.
Danach lief es wieder!
Gut die in der Zwischenzeit angelegten Projekte sind Schrott aber da man sie eh nicht verwenden konnte passt es , die vor der Office Uninstall angelegte Projekt könne ohne Problem genutzt werden.

Von daher mein Tip mal die ACERedist.msi von der Starter DVD ausführen und schauen ob es hilft.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chimney (12 Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine investierte Zeit um dich mit dem Problem zu beschäftigen!

Mittlerweile habe ich Office 2013 auf meinem PC installiert und kann mit dem Starter wieder arbeiten.
Ob es tatsächlich vom Office 2016 kam, wird derzeit von Siemens untersucht.

Ob eine Reparatur bei installiertem Office 2016 möglich gewesen wäre, kann ich derzeit leider nicht testen.


----------



## Chimney (18 Februar 2016)

Ich habe heute nochmal Office 2016 auf meinem PC installiert (Office 2013 hat er dabei deinstalliert) -> Problem mit dem "schreibgeschützt" kam erneut!




ChristophD schrieb:


> Von daher mein Tip mal die ACERedist.msi von der Starter DVD ausführen und schauen ob es hilft.



Dies habe ich dann durchgeführt -> *Starter funktioniert damit wieder*! (bei installiertem Office  2016).

Daraus ziehe ich die Schlussfolgerung, wenn man bei bereits installiertem Starter etwas an der Office-Installation macht, geht der Starter nicht mehr und muss über ACERedist.msi repariert werden.


----------



## miami (16 März 2016)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe installiert MS bei der Installation ab Office 2013 automatisch eine neue Version der "Microsoft Office Access database engine" und entfernt/ersetzt alle alten Versionen davon. 
Diese aktuelle Version unterstützt zwar die bis zur Version 2010 gültigen Mechanismen, aber nur schreibgeschützt (damit man alte Datenbanken öffnen kann).
Daher kann dann STARTER (oder SCOUT oder der S7 T Config) die Projekte nicht mehr bearbeiten bzw. keine neuen anlegen.

Installiert man "Microsoft Office Access database engine 2007" (das ist die ACERedist.msi) erneut, oder repariert damit die Installation, funktionieren auch die Schreibzugriffe im STARTER wieder.
Scheinbar abreiten dann beide Versionen der "Microsoft Office Access database engine" parallel.


----------

